# 1232111 mobileandmore GmbH



## boulette69 (19 Januar 2011)

Hey, bekomme seit einiger Zeit, eine SMS wo mir E_Plus (b.z.w. 1232111) 4,99 von meiner Prepaid-Karte abzieht.
"E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4,99  für die Nutzuzng des Premiumdienstes von Mobileandmore GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner."

Habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich an den Partner ran komme um zu kündigen.
Kann mir da jemand helfen.?

Vielen Dank
Stefan


----------



## boulette69 (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Für alle die diesen Beitrag lesen.
Habe raus gefunden das ich ein Abo letztes Jahr abgeschlossen habe.

So folgende Adresse Tel./ hab ich gefunden:
*MAM mobileandmore GmbH*






20097 Hamburg
Bundesrepublik Deutschland                                  							 							 						                         
                        Telefonnummer: (01805) 807749(0,14ct/min Festnetz)

Dort wurde nach gewisser Wartezeit mein Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt. Bekam anschließend auch eine Bestätigung per SMS.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



boulette69 schrieb:


> Habe raus gefunden .... folgende Adresse Tel./ hab ich gefunden:
> *MAM mobileandmore GmbH*


Das ist hier schon länger bekannt, in dem Nachbarthread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-videoportal-access-kuendigen.html#post328402


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

War mir klar aber vielleicht, gibt es ja auch Bbetroffende die nicht so viel blättern wollen. Steht ja auch viel zu viel Anderer Mist drin.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative sollte doch noch im Bereich des Erwartbaren sein, meinst nicht?
Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist hier nämlich nach dem deutschen Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Vielen dank für den Tip!!! mein Sohn hat auch irgendein Abo abgeschlossen und heute wurde ihm zum 2. mal 4.99 mit der selben nachricht abgezogen...habe sofort unter der von dir genannten nummer angerufen...der nette Herr hat SOFORT das Abo gekündigt!!! eine bestätigungs-SMS ist auch umgehend eingegangen!!! Verlief alles bestnes und ohne Probleme!!! DANKE !!!!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Verlief alles bestnes und ohne Probleme!!! DANKE !!!!!!!


ich verstehe nicht, wie man von "lief alles bestens" sprechen kann, wenn einem 10 Euros gestohlen wurden.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

[ir]Die Menschen sind ja schon froh, wenn ihnen noch was zum Leben bleibt [/ir]


----------



## Neomat (4 Februar 2011)

*1232111 - Sms bekommen , Brauche Hilfe !*

Guten tag , ich bin 13 jahre alt hab gestern meine Handykarte (Alditalk) mit 15 euro aufgeladen 

Heute kam dann eine Sms von der nummer "1232111" mit dem Inhalt : " Anbei erhalten Sie den Bezahlcode zur Bestellung eines kostpflichtigen Dienst in Höhr von 4.99 EURO : Ut0** "

Jetzt wurden mir 4.99 Von meiner karte abgebucht . 

Ich bin mir nicht bewusst ein Abo oder sonstiges eingegangen zu sein . 

Ich bitte schnell um Hilfe ich will mein Restgeld nicht auch noch abgezogen bekommen .

Vielen vielen dank ! 

Lg .


----------



## Neomat (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 - Sms bekommen , Brauche Hilfe !*

Ich hab jetzt die Nummer 0800-1002068-10 angerufen um nachzufragen ob ein Abo besteht , die sagten mir das zurzeit keine abos bestehen sondern nur einzelbestellungen vorkamen . Bin ich damit raus aus der Sache ? , oder werden die mir noch einmal 4.99 Abziehen ? :S 

Lieben gruß :unzufrieden:


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Vielen Dank für den beitrag...

Hatte das selbe problem musste an mehrere stllen hin und her telefonieren um eine nummer zu bekommen. dank deinem eintrag hatte ich dann endlich eine nützliche.

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

hallo an alle ,  über 4,99 euro lache ich nur. Ich habe vor 2tagen meine handyabrechnung bekommen und dachte ich seh nicht richtig mir hat MAM gmbh 30 euro abgezogen ich kann mich nicht entsinnen dort ein abo abgeschlossen zu haben, habe heute ein kündigung per email gesendet mit einer drohung das ich einen rechtsanwalt einschalte wenn sie mir den betrag nicht zurück zahlen . So wurde mir das auch von der telekom geraten.  ich hoffe das ich das geld wieder bekomme. Aber MAM ist totale abzocke. Die schweine ! Ich melde mich nochmal......


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Vielen Dank es hat sofort nach dem Anruf geklappt mir wurden auch 2 mal 4.99 abgezogen wenn sie einem etwas weis machen wollen droht mit dem Anwalt. Grüße MK


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...mir wurden auch 2 mal 4.99 abgezogen wenn sie einem etwas weis machen wollen droht mit dem Anwalt. Grüße MK



Und?
Hat Dir der Anwalt geholfen die 2 x 4,99 wiederzubekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



boulette69 schrieb:


> Hey, bekomme seit einiger Zeit, eine SMS wo mir E_Plus (b.z.w. 1232111) 4,99 von meiner Prepaid-Karte abzieht.
> "E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4,99  für die Nutzuzng des Premiumdienstes von Mobileandmore GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner."
> 
> Habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich an den Partner ran komme um zu kündigen.
> ...



Hallo

01805807749 Servicenummer sofort Abo kündigen sonst wöchentlich 4,99


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Haben heute das selbe Problem gehabt, dass unser Sohn(11jahre) eine sms bekam..mitten in der Nacht, dass ihm 4.99€ abgebucht wurden wegen dem Premium-Dienst..

haben dann die hier vorgeschlagenen Nummer der mobilandmore gmbh angerufen.. dort wurde der Dienst sofort storniert..sms kam als bestätigung...

Frechheit ist nur, dass die 4,99€ weg sind.. für was, was unser Sohn nicht genutzt hat.. angeblich soll er sich vor 4 Wochen schon auf einer Pornoseite -zum freien download angemeldet haben...

naja mal schaun, wann eine neue sms kommt..noch einmal und wir werden weitere Schritte gegen das Unternehmen einleiten...kann ja nicht angeht...ABZOCKE..


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ..noch einmal und wir werden weitere Schritte gegen das Unternehmen einleiten...


Und was soll das dann sein? Der anscheinend einzig wahre Weg ist der einer Strafanzeige gegen die Verantwortliche/en des Hamburger Unternehmens und zwar wegen Computerbetrug! Alles andere kannste dir schenken. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Hamburger Behörden zeitnah schnallen, was da abläuft.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Hallo,

bin auch betroffen durch Kater Tom und seiner eigenwilligen Werbebanner.

Die T-Mobile buchte letzten Monat 10EUR mit von der Handyrechnung ab und hat für den laufenden Monat auch schon 15 EUR in den laufenden Kosten ausgewiesen.
Glücklicherweise habe ich das ganze vorgestern bemerkt und nach einigem Google, konnte ich eine Drittanbietersperre bei T-Mobile einrichten lassen. Gleichzeitig habe ich von Einzugsermächtigung wieder auf Rechnung umgestellt und werde fortan meine Rechnungen wieder per Post bekommen (ohne Aufpreis).
Den in Rechnung gestellten Drittanbieterkosten werde ich widersprechen und nur den Restbetrag überweisen. 

Und da ich Hamburger bin und in der City-Süd arbeite, habe ich auch gleich ein paar Hausbesuche bei den Betrügern selbst vorgenommen. Folgendes habe ich herausgefunden:

MobileAndMore GmbH
Beim Strohhause 31
20097 Hamburg

Dies ist eine reine Briefkastenadresse im Berliner Tor Business Center, es gibt kein Firmenschild, keine Klingel. Wer den Briefkasten finden will (frag' mich woher der Postbote das weiss), muss in den 9. Stock und dort bei einer Bürovermietung klingeln:

Hamburger Business Center City-Süd (HBC GmbH)
Beim Strohhause 31
20097 Hamburg St. Georg
Telefon: (040) xxxxxx400

Die Post von MobileAndMore wird dort von zwei Personen abgeholt, Frau B. K. und Herr R. W. abgeholt. Frau K. ist Mitarbeiterin der webbilling.com, Herr W. gar Geschäftführer dieser Firma, die in ähnliche Fälle verstrickt ist:

Webbilling GmbH
Heidenkampsweg 101 
20097 Hamburg 
Telefon: (040)xxxx800

Die Geschäftsführerin der MobileAndMore GmbH,Frau G.-K. M. arbeitet ebenso für die folgende Firma:

HanseFinA GmbH
Rondeel 31 
22301 Hamburg 
Telefon: (040) xxxx53

Diese Firma wird im Internet mit Kreditbetrügereien in Verbindung gebracht, die Adresse habe ich noch nicht prüfen können. Der äußere Anschein spricht hier aber für eine Briefkastenadresse.

Am vielversprechendsten ist also für Geprellte, das -xxxxx-. Hier trifft man auf ca. 40 Mitarbeiter der webbilling.com unter denen sich eben auch Mitarbeiter der MobilesAndMore befinden, z.B. der Herr W. 
-xxxxx- 

_xxxxx bedeutet: persönliche Daten oder evtl. strafähige Bemerkungen gelöscht, BT/MOD_


----------



## catch23 (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Hier sind doch keine Namen erlaubt? Auch Aufrufe zu diversen Aktionen sollte man sich überlegen, bzw. sie einfach sein lassen. 
Es steht eigentlich schon viel hier im Thread - wozu also weitere Verrenkungen???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:31:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:29:06 ----------

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-videoportal-access-kuendigen.html#post329058

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:33:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:31:40 ----------




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Altbekannte deutsche "Mehrwert"-Elite aus der moralfreien Zone Hamburg?
> 
> P.S.: Medien hätten hier eine lustige Story ohne viel Rechercheaufwand. Bitte zugreifen!


na, da würde ich altiv werden. Oder bei der StA, wenn Du schon in Hamburg zu tun hast. "Tu, was Du nicht lassen solltest"


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

Au ja, die Frau B.K.
"Hamburger Schmuddelmesse":
Cytainment   K..., Br...

Gibt's eigentlich Herrn O*W* von der Hamburger MOPO noch? Den würde ich mal auf diese Leute ansetzen. Man kennt sich...

Diese Urgesteine hätte am besten schon vor zwei Jahrzehnten ein behördlicher Tsunami aus dem Land schwemmen sollen. Zu spät für Großreinemachen ist's aber nicht mal in Hamburg.

PS: Die Cytainments waren doch Gastgeber der "Schmuddelmesse", auf der u.a. jemand nacktes Fleisch anstarrte, der heute bei der Verteidigung des Verteidigungsministers aktiver ist als in Verteidigung seiner abstrusen Ideen zur Pornoliberalisierung. Hu---hoppala, mein ich, ich bin ja off topic...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/31556-hamburgs-schmuddelmesse.html


> "Adult Webmaster Event 2004" - so heißt die Veranstaltung, zu der einer der ganzen Großen der Internet-Sex-Branche in den Hamburger Hafen einlädt: die Cytainment AG, eine Firma mit Sitz an der Großen Elbstraße, die 2003 sieben Millionen Umsatz machte. 1200 Gäste werden zu Europas größter Internet-Sex-Messe im Schuppen 52 an der Australiastraße (Kleiner Grasbrook) erwartet. "Ausschweifende Parties" und "neue Geschäftskontakte" verspricht der Organisator und "drei unglaubliche Tage und Nächte." Es gibt viel nackte Haut und erotische Shows.


MisterX[at]mopo.de


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



catch23 schrieb:


> Hier sind doch keine Namen erlaubt? Auch Aufrufe zu diversen Aktionen sollte man sich überlegen, bzw. sie einfach sein lassen.
> Es steht eigentlich schon viel hier im Thread - wozu also weitere Verrenkungen???



Stimmt und daher habe ich es auch schon bearbeitet. Sorry, das ich etwas länger benötigte, da ich grade unterwegs bin und es eine sehr langsame Verbindung ist. Ohh da bin ich doch glatt wieder in alte Zeiten so um 1990 versetzt, das ging es auch so schnell wie bei mir jetzt


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

BenTigger --> :bussi: <-- aka


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*

uiiii danke... :zungezeig: mehr davon :knuddel: Hihihi:rotfl:


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielen dank für den Tip!!! mein Sohn hat auch irgendein Abo abgeschlossen und heute wurde ihm zum 2. mal 4.99 mit der selben nachricht abgezogen...habe sofort unter der von dir genannten nummer angerufen...der nette Herr hat SOFORT das Abo gekündigt!!! eine bestätigungs-SMS ist auch umgehend eingegangen!!! Verlief alles bestnes und ohne Probleme!!! DANKE !!!!!!!



Hallo meinem Sohn wurde auch zweimal die 4,99 abgebucht da sie eine Tel.Nr. haben 
würde ich mich freuen wenn sie mir die auch geben würden das ich dem spiel ein ende setze 
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 April 2011)

*AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...da sie eine Tel.Nr. haben würde ich mich freuen wenn sie mir die auch geben würden


Sie sollten auch in einem Forum lesen, nicht nur schreiben. Sehen sie einfach eine Seite zurück, gleich im 2. Beitrag, oder klicken sie > HIER <.


----------



## Thomasktown (8 Juli 2011)

Seit Februar bekomme ich wöchentlich diese scheiß SMS das mir 4,99 Euro abgebucht werden ( im letzten Monat waren es über 24 Euro) und ich komme da nicht raus.Klar gibt es eine Telefonnummer,die ich auch mehrmals anrief.Doch immer nur Bandansage und etliche Minuten in einer Warteschleife machen keinen Sinn.
Einige Emails habe ich auch gesendet und auch hier kein Erfolg.
Die Damen und Herren die hier alles so schön reden,wie einfach der Ausstieg war,werden wohl vom Mobilandmore sein.
Werde nun in den nächsten Tagen eine Anzeige gegen Mobilandmore machen,einige Presseleute einschalten und mal sehen ob sie dann immer noch so stur sind,denn ich weiß bis heute immer noch nicht,was ich Abgeschlossen haben soll.
Akte 2011 habe ich auch schon informiert und es wäre sicherlich gut,wenn sich da auch noch  einige Betroffene melden ( [email protected] ) denn solchen Leuten muß das Handwerk gelegt werden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Juli 2011)

Thomasktown schrieb:


> ....solchen Leuten muß das Handwerk gelegt werden.


...aber doch nicht durch die Medien! Wer sind denn die, etwa die vierte Instanz in unserer Bananenrepublik?



Thomasktown schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren die hier alles so schön reden,wie einfach der Ausstieg war,werden wohl vom Mobilandmore sein.


...diesen begründeten Verdacht haben hier mehrere!



Thomasktown schrieb:


> ...denn ich weiß bis heute immer noch nicht,was ich Abgeschlossen haben soll.


Das wissen viele andere auch nicht und deshalb sollte man sich unbedingt an diese Empfehlungen hier halten und insbesondere 3. in Betracht ziehen, wenn man wissen will, was wirklich passiert ist: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## neu (12 August 2011)

ich hab mir eine neue aldi karte geholt hilft das auch ? also das ich diese sms nicht mehr bekomme


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2011)

Kommt drauf an ob Du Deine Rufnummer mitgenommen hast ...


----------



## neu (13 August 2011)

nein hab eine neue


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2011)

Dann dürfte nicht viel passieren.
Sollten die wider Erwarten dann per Papier an Deine Anschrift mahnen melde Dich sofort wieder hier


----------



## Weidemann & Wiegel (19 August 2011)

Guten Tag,

mein Name ist Volker Weidemann. Ich führe ein Zivilverfahren gegen MAM mobilandmore GmbH. Die Gesellschaft hat über base für ein angebliches Abo für das Handy meiner Frau mehrmals Geld abbuchen lassen.

Es scheint so, dass ein Sohn, dem das Handy zur Verfügung steht, ein Werbebanner angeclickt hat.

Da ich wie meine Frau Rechtsanwalt bin, habe ich mich von unfreundlichen Schreiben nicht abschrecken lassen und werde das Verfahren "durchziehen" auch wenn es nur um 50 € geht. Es scheint, dass das Gericht in Hamburg eher nicht auf Seiten von mobilandmore steht, da es ohne mündliche Verhandlung entscheiden will.

Es wäre hilfreich ggf. noch Zeugen zu haben, die bekunden können, dass keinerlei Hinweise gegeben werden, die vor dem entscheidenden click auf ein Abo hinweisen.

Wer als Zeuge bereit stünde, sollte sich unter [email protected] bitte melden.

Ich habe mich über das Vorgehen dieser Firma ziemlich geärgert und würde gerne diese endgültig vom Markt drängen. Eine Vielzahl von Zivilgerichtsverfahren könnte das bewirken, insbesondere wenn Geld nicht zurückgezahlt wird. Dann könnte man Insolvenzantrag stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Volker Weidemann
RA StB
Düsseldorf

[modedit by Hippo: Der Poster wurde von mir telefonisch verifiziert und ist somit berechtigt seinen Klarnamen einzustellen]


----------



## berlibalu (23 Oktober 2011)

das Problem mit Mobileandmore wird noch größer !

Bei mir geht das seit März 2011.
Hab es auch erst mit der Monatsabrechnung gemerkt bei MAM und Telekom angerufen und allem
widersprochen. Alles zurückbuchen lassen und nur noch meine Monatsrechnung beglichen.
Es kam dann eine Mahnung von Telekom über die ABorechnung plus Rücklastschrift und Hinweis auf
Abschaltung des Telefons.
Dann war 4 Monate ruhe und ich dachte kannste ja iweder eine Einzugsermächtigung machen.

Pustekuchen die haben doch tatsächlich fast 50,- € mehr abgebucht als meine rechnung auswies,
ich wieder bei der Telekom angerufen und siehe da die machen sogar das Inkasso für diese Betrügerbude, das ist doch der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit, ich überlehe jetzt eine Anzei´ge gegen
die Telekom zu machen wegen Vorschub zum Betrug.

Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt ?

gruß
Gast


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2011)

Guggst Du mal da ...  >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html


----------



## xxxx (17 Januar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo 
ich habe das selbe problem und erhoffe mir ebenfalls eine telefonnummer um endlich zu kündigen !?


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

Den Thread hast Du aber nicht gelesen - oder?
Gleich in den ersten Beiträgen steht die Antwort auf Deine Frage ...


----------



## elf (5 Februar 2012)

ich habe auch ein problem bei mir wird vom handy geld abgezogen ich weiß nicht wieso auf jeden fall werde ich die nummer 1232111 melden wenn es noch mal passiert


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2012)

Und warum dann erst?
Zeigst Du einen Taschendieb auch erst an wenn er Dich zum zweiten mal beklaut?
Und überhaupt - wo willst die Nummer "melden"


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> elf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...werde ich die nummer 1232111 melden ...
> ...





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> > bei der Missbrauchsbehörde melden
> 
> 
> 
> Die ist übrigens gleich neben dem Beschwerdeamt, gegenüber dem Meldebüro.


----------



## Fiona (2 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *AW: 1232111 mobileandmor GmbH*
> 
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, wie man von "lief alles bestens" sprechen kann, wenn einem 10 Euros gestohlen wurden.


Es könnte daran liegen das man glücklich ist das das scheiß Abo weg ist !


----------



## player (16 Juli 2013)

ich bekomme eine sms von 1232111 bitte sagt mir wie ich das löschen kann da sie mir 4,99 abbuchen da ich das nicht gebucht habe was ist das

bitte um schnelle rügmeldung


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2013)

> Eine Kündigung des Abos kann per Hotline 0800 / 10 40 55 55 25* (*kostenlos aus dem dt. Festnetz) sowie online auf der entsprechenden mobilen Seite erfolgen.


in anderen Worten: nimm handy, tipp da rein 0-8-0-0-1-0-4-0-5-5-5-5-2-5 und mit etwass glüg kannste da ein rügmeldung abgeben und kannste so abo stoppen, aba sag dene auch das du nix bestellt hast und sie sollen bitte geld zurüg zahlen. subito. sollen dir auch sagen was du da bestellt haben sollst, weil ich will wissen was das für ist.
hoffe du kannst das lesen. weil in erste seite steht andere nummer. geht vielleicht nicht. steht da, wenn du da drauf klickst, also das blaue da
ey, eins noch: gibt da coole seite: ist "google.de". wenn de kennst, gib "mobilenandmore gmbh" ein, kriegste information auch. aba besser andere sollen das tun.
ah kannste auch ohne telefon hier tun:
http://www.mobileandmore.eu/de/kontakt.html
sag grüsse an die hamburger firma, wünsche dene alles, was ich nicht schreiben darf weil mama sonst sauer. soll nicht sagen böse worte, weisste?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2013)

Im Ernst: Man kann doch verlangen, dass jemand erst einmal Google oder eine andere Suchmaschine einsetzt. 0800104055525 - diese Nummer funktioniert.

Zu Deinen Fragen:


> ich bekomme eine sms von 1232111 bitte sagt mir wie ich das löschen kann


Probiere es unter der Nummer, verlange Informationen über den angeblich genutzten Dienst, stelle wenigstens höflich die Frage, ob eine Rückerstattung möglich ist, da Du nichts bestellt hast.



> da ich das nicht gebucht habe


das könnte ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass Du betrogen worden bist. Nähere Ausführungen erteilt die zuständige Polizeidienststelle.



> was ist das


Nenne es "Innovation" oder nenne es "Abzocke" oder nenne es (vorausgesetzt, Du kannst dafür Belege liefern) auch Betrug.


=================================================
für die Hintergrundsfanatiker:
=================================================
PS: Scheint sich zu lohnen, das Geschäft:


> Der Gewinnvortrag hat sich wie folgt entwickelt (Gewinnverwendungsvorschlag):​Gewinnvortrag zum 1.1. 59.927,90​Gewinnausschüttung im Geschäftsjahr 0,00​Jahresergebnis 324.916,08​Vortrag auf neue Rechnung 384.843,98​


Quelle: ebundesanzeiger.de
Kennt eigentlich irgendjemand den neuen Geschäftsführer?
Oder ist das nur ein Namensvetter?



> Der Eintrag ist der Branche "Handelsvermittlung von Getreide, Saaten, Futtermitteln und Rohtabak" zugeordnet.


?????
s.a.



> Amtsgericht Hamburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 68309 Bekannt gemacht am: 21.03.2012 12:00 Uhr





> VIMAG Vermögen & Immobilien Management AG, Hamburg, Wendenstraße 21 a, 20097 Hamburg. Geschäftsanschrift: Wendenstraße 21 a, 20097 Hamburg. Bestellt Vorstand: Rxxx-Mxxx, Ian, Hamburg, *xx.xx.1943, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Nicht mehr Vorstand: Maxxxx, Gxxx-Kxxx Elxxxx, Hamburg, *xx.xx.1950. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekannt gemacht: Liste des Aufsichtsrats wurde eingereicht.


Das bekannte Cytainmentgedöns?​s.a.​http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/HH-HRB_113006-166466​http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/HH-HRB_68309-166657​http://peoplecheck.de/handelsregister/HH-HRB_50767-165386​​​


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2013)

Aka, du bist vieeeeel zu Nett


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2013)

Ein böser Aka und ein lieber Aka macht den wahren Aka-Aka. Die Lebenskunst besteht darin, aus der Antwort für den Lesefaulen Profit zu ziehen: wieder mal das Neueste von cypainment eruiert...


----------



## Geronimo1 (2 September 2016)

Ich habe aktuell einen ganz ähnliche Fall, und zwar Abbuchung von "Mobilemore", nicht "Mobileandmore".
Sind das dieselben ?
Geronimo1


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2016)

Geronimo1 schrieb:


> "Mobilemore", nicht "Mobileandmore"
> Sind das dieselben ?



Fragst du sie, hier: http://www.mobileandmore.info/kontakt/


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2016)

Es gibt ein Unternehmen mit diesem Namen. www.glidergloves.com


> *MobileMORE* is lead by S. N.i, a graduate in Business Administration and Electrical Engineering from the Richard Ivey School of Business and The University of Western Ontario.


Halte es  für höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass diese etwas mit der Aboabzocke zu tun hat.
Vermute, dass "man" sich illegalerweise des Namens bedient hat.


----------

